# Painting a Car Bumper and Fender with Spray Paint? Help Paint Match Duplicolor



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why don't you go to the Duplicolor website and compare the colors available? If no match, search for other paint companies that sell rattle cans.
Ron


----------



## fishpony (Aug 18, 2008)

if you could get a hold of a paint gun you would easily be able to get them painted with a pint. It would probably come out cheaper than if you have to have a few cans shipped also. Just another thing to think about.


----------

